# virtualbox vlan on host machine



## Qaz (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello!

I have virtualbox without X11 setup on my server, and I create VM with FreeBSD on board and try to setup VLAN on host machine, but it don't works on any of net adapters, Intel or pcnet. On main machine I have this net adapters:
Intel PRO/1000

Maybe someone knows how to deal with that?


----------



## mamalos (Oct 3, 2012)

I got a little bit confused with "...VLAN on host machine..." machine: do you mean on the FreeBSD machine? Cause if so, then it's the guest machine.

Now, to your question: what do you mean that creating a vlan doesn't work? Show your commands followed by the output, so someone may help you.


----------



## Qaz (Oct 3, 2012)

I have server with virtualbox, it's on FreeBSD and guest machine on FreeBSD too. This machine connected with Cisco that have one tagged VLAN and if I create tagged VLAN on main server it works fine, but on guest machine VLAN did not work.


----------



## mamalos (Oct 3, 2012)

If I understood this correctly, then you may be unable to implement vlan functionality from within a vm guest.


----------

